# Cyan Conspiracy



## Deo (Apr 15, 2011)

There is a conspiracy surrounding that dastardly color *cyan*. 
I recently stumbled upon this horrific discovery of *cyan* fueled government cover-ups and secret assassinations that has reachings so deep that the conspiracy itself is embedded in the furry fandom with one secret* cyan* agent watching us all.
A member of this forum is a key figure in this *cyan*-ific horror show. His name even starts with *cyan*. *Cyan---.*

At great risk to my life and my e-penis I have come to SHOW YOU THE TRUTH
THE *CYAN* CONSPIRACY IS OUT THERE
BEWARE THE *CYAN*OSPIRACY


----------



## Ratte (Apr 15, 2011)

what the hell


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 15, 2011)

And the joke is?

--------------------

What?

-------------------

And?

------------------

Point?

------------------

Could you explain yourself?

------------------

Is it a sort of in-joke?

-------------------

Ha ha! True

-------------------


*Ends the parade of possible answers until I get this thread's meaning right*


Really, could someone explain this to me, please?


----------



## Thatch (Apr 15, 2011)

Dea, goddamit, you're supposed to be out partying and mudwrestling >:c


----------



## Azure (Apr 15, 2011)

Dissociatives are not for the uninitiated.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 15, 2011)

What have you been smoking, aside from pole? :v Must be a hell of a party. 

Are we talking about Cyanide Tiger again? ._.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 15, 2011)

wat.jpg


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 15, 2011)

FOR CYANCE!


----------



## Deo (Apr 15, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Dea, goddamit, you're supposed to be out partying and mudwrestling >:c


 Later. 
right now though the Cyan Conspiracy needs outing. 
Gaz and Cyanide know what I am talking about.

Maybe Gibby.
The word must spread


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 15, 2011)

Deo said:


> Later.
> right now though the Cyan Conspiracy needs outing.
> Gaz and Cyanide know what I am talking about.
> 
> ...


 
Why is Cyanide Tiger so infamous?


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 15, 2011)

CyanCoyote, CyanDragon, CyanFox27, CyanFur, CyanideDragon, CyanideFirefly, and CyanideSaliva, I'm onto you!


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 15, 2011)

*Checks usernames lists*

Ah, I see.


----------



## Deo (Apr 15, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> CyanCoyote, CyanDragon, CyanFox27, CyanFur, CyanideDragon, CyanideFirefly, and CyanideSaliva, I'm onto you!


 IT'S SPREADING
LYNCH THE CYANSPIES
CEASE THE CYANLIES


----------



## Deo (Apr 15, 2011)

HE'S BLUE NOT CYAN


----------



## ~secret~ (Apr 15, 2011)

I, uh, yeah. Later guys.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 15, 2011)

Deo said:


> Maybe Gibby.
> The word must spread


 
I'm aware of Cyan-related drama but I don't know what you've got in mind. I'll find out in the morning I guess!

G'night y'all


----------



## Ley (Apr 15, 2011)

whaaaat.


----------



## Deo (Apr 15, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I'm aware of Cyan-related drama but I don't know what you've got in mind. I'll find out in the morning I guess!
> 
> G'night y'all


 I have nothing on my mind but copious amounts of fun
4 day college party is gunna start late tonight


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 15, 2011)

Deo said:


> IT'S SPREADING
> LYNCH THE CYANSPIES
> CEASE THE CYANLIES


 
CYANARA, CYANARCHISTS


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 15, 2011)

So then, what is so bad about it? Curious, surprising? Yes.

Why the need to make this?

Edit: a need for fun, I see.


----------



## Deo (Apr 15, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> So then, what is so bad about it? Curious, surprising? Yes.
> 
> Why the need to make this?


 I sent you a note
a secret note on the cyansecret


----------



## Ley (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh. Aight.

Relevant: http://tinychat.com/leybun


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 15, 2011)

Deo said:


> I sent you a note
> a secret note on the cyansecret



The hell. Just an excersise in Internet humor. Really, why move that here?

Edit: Ah yes, fun and joking.


----------



## ~secret~ (Apr 15, 2011)

Deo said:


> I have nothing on my mind but copious amounts of fun
> 4 day college party is gunna start late tonight


 
Can I come? I can bring people and booze. They cool :v


----------



## Deo (Apr 15, 2011)

Ley said:


> Oh. Aight.
> 
> Relevant: http://tinychat.com/leybun


 Nope.
More relelant:
http://tinychat.com/talktothedevil


----------



## ~secret~ (Apr 15, 2011)

Deo said:


> Nope.
> More relelant:
> http://tinychat.com/talktothedevil



The most relevant


----------



## Azure (Apr 15, 2011)

Weird. Cyan is a not too distant relative of my own name. Which is infact counterintuitive to my actual coloring. Mind is blown at this point.


----------



## Monster. (Apr 15, 2011)

CYANSPIRACY.

Deo, we must investigate this. _The truth must come out._


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 15, 2011)

Aheem...
Turquouise, blue, azure, cyan, Ã­ndigo and sky.

How many am I missing?


----------



## ~secret~ (Apr 15, 2011)

Gaz said:


> CYANSPIRACY.
> 
> Deo, we must investigate this. _The truth must come out._


 
It stopped being funny about the fifth time.


----------



## Monster. (Apr 15, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> It stopped being funny about the fifth time.


Wasn't trying to be funny.

This is _serious_.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 15, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Wasn't trying to be funny.
> 
> This is _serious_.



Okay, now it really is not funny.


----------



## ~secret~ (Apr 15, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Wasn't trying to be funny.
> 
> This is _serious_.


 
Ugh.


----------



## Ley (Apr 15, 2011)

JESUS CHRIST.

IT'S A FREAKING JOKE.

CALM YOUR SHIT.

fuck I'm getting taken over by the cyanspiracy.


----------



## Xegras (Apr 15, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> Ugh.



The secret is in the cereal.


----------



## Monster. (Apr 15, 2011)

Ley said:


> JESUS CHRIST.
> 
> IT'S A FREAKING JOKE.
> 
> CALM YOUR SHIT.


My this button disappeared.

Cool your jets, ladies. Fuck. Have a sense of fuckin' humor.


----------



## Xaerun (Apr 15, 2011)

Deo said:


> BEWARE THE *CYAN*OSPIRACY[/COLOR]



I read this as "cyanoscopy"
Sounds like an awful procedure


----------



## Thatch (Apr 15, 2011)

Xaerun said:


> I read this as "cyanoscopy"
> Sounds like an awful procedure


 
I believe it's a procedure that leaves your anus aching.

It would explain so much.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 15, 2011)

Gaz said:


> My this button disappeared.
> 
> Cool your jets, ladies. Fuck. Have a sense of fuckin' humor.



My sense of humor does not imply reapeating words and making bad puns when there is not a funny voice to accompany them.


----------



## Xegras (Apr 15, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> My sense of humor does not imply reapeating words and making bad puns when there is not a funny voice to accompany them.


 
Read everything in the voice of Professor Hubert Farnsworth it instantly becomes funny.


----------



## Monster. (Apr 15, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> My sense of humor does not imply reapeating words and making bad puns when there is not a funny voice to accompany them.


Imagine your favorite comedian saying it, then. :V

EDIT: Aw, Xegras ninja'd me. :C


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 15, 2011)

Xegras said:


> Read everything in the voice of Professor Hubert Farnsworth it instantly becomes funny.


 

The only famous voice that I can recognize and/or recall is Sterling Holloway's. Awesome voice, though.

Edit: Mmmmmm, not bad, though I'm biased towards Mr Holloway.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 15, 2011)

Xegras said:


> Read everything in the voice of Professor Hubert Farnsworth it instantly becomes funny.


 
Let me help you with that.


----------



## Xegras (Apr 15, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> Let me help you with that.


 
*Snaps neck and buries in a deep hole*


----------



## Alstor (Apr 15, 2011)

Inside jokes aren't funny to anyone else. : |

EDIT: BUT THIS IS

CYAN UP THIS SHIT


----------



## Pine (Apr 15, 2011)

I KNOW NOTHING!!!


----------



## Monster. (Apr 15, 2011)

Alstor said:


> Inside jokes aren't funny to anyone else. : |
> 
> EDIT: BUT THIS IS
> 
> CYAN UP THIS SHIT


I don't know why, but I fucking lol'd. Well done, Alstor.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 15, 2011)

Xegras said:


> *Snaps neck and buries in a deep hole*


 
Buahahahh. 

FOOL! 

You can't kill the voice of Farnsworth! 

JUST LIKE YOU CAN'T STOP BREATHING IN MANUAL MODE!


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 15, 2011)

So is this like a Blackâ„¢ thing?


----------



## Azure (Apr 15, 2011)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> So is this like a Blackâ„¢ thing?


"Is this a white cunts joke that black cunts don't get? Because I'm not fucking laughing Nicholassss!"


----------



## Commiecomrade (Apr 15, 2011)

This must be that avant-garde humor I've been hearing about.


----------



## Xaerun (Apr 16, 2011)

Azure said:


> "Is this a white cunts joke that black cunts don't get? Because I'm not fucking laughing Nicholassss!"


 GOD I love that movie.


----------



## Aden (Apr 16, 2011)

usually I'm good at getting these things

not today


----------



## Lobar (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm amazed this thread has survived to page three


----------



## Oovie (Apr 16, 2011)

Teal is a better color than Cyan bitches! Teal is a better color...


----------



## Ley (Apr 16, 2011)

http://tinychat.com/leybun let us discuss the cyanoscopy here.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 16, 2011)

There's more than one cyan agent.  3)


----------



## Trichloromethane (Apr 16, 2011)

Why does this thread exist?


----------



## Itakirie (Apr 16, 2011)

I AM THE REAL CYAN. IT WAS ME ALL ALONG FOOLS, I WAS JUST IN CLEVER DISGUISE. FEAR THE CYAN AND MY COMIC SANS FONT.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 16, 2011)

COMIC SAAAAAANNNNNNSS!


----------



## Ley (Apr 16, 2011)

AHHHH


AHHHH


KILL IT WITH FIRREEEEEE


----------



## Itakirie (Apr 16, 2011)

Ley said:


> AHHHH
> 
> 
> AHHHH
> ...


I LAUGH AT YOUR FUTILE ATTEMPTS TO DESTROY IT.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Apr 17, 2011)

WE MUST BEAT IT AT ITS OWN GAME.

BEHOLD. BIGASS ORANGE JOKERMAN.
​


----------



## Xegras (Apr 17, 2011)

Lobar said:


> I'm amazed this thread has survived to page three



Everyones gotta have that chance to act like there in on it.


----------



## Grendel (Apr 17, 2011)

BEHOLD, LARGE IN SIZE FIXEDSYS.


----------



## Itakirie (Apr 17, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> WE MUST BEAT IT AT ITS OWN GAME.
> 
> BEHOLD. BIGASS ORANGE JOKERMAN.
> ​



BEHOLD, PALATINO LINOTYPE.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Apr 17, 2011)

Itakirie said:


> BEHOLD, PALATINO LINOTYPE.


 
FUCK YOU FOR SMALLENING MY FONT.


----------



## Monster. (Apr 17, 2011)

This thread is now about defeating the giant-texting, obnoxious-coloring, Comic Sans-using demon called Itakirie. :V


----------



## Grendel (Apr 17, 2011)

Gaz said:


> This thread is now about defeating the giant-texting, obnoxious-coloring, Comic Sans-using demon called Itakirie. :V


 For cyance.


----------



## Itakirie (Apr 17, 2011)

I LOVE OWN YOU ALL.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 17, 2011)

*I like trains.*

Wait, what were we talking about?


----------



## Smelge (Apr 17, 2011)

Gibby said:


> *I like penis.*


 
Fixed that for ya.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 17, 2011)

NO ONE UNDERSTANDS WHAT IT'S LIKE TO BE GOFFICK


----------



## Thatch (Apr 17, 2011)

*WHY SO SERIOUS?*


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Apr 17, 2011)

*YAY I HAVE CAKE!*

What is this mess?


----------



## Delta (Apr 17, 2011)

You guys are retarded.


----------



## Icky (Apr 17, 2011)

Winds said:


> You guys are retarded.


 
Welcome to furries.


----------



## Itakirie (Apr 17, 2011)

Gibby said:


> *I like trains.*


I like airplanes.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 17, 2011)

Itakirie said:


> I like airplanes.



I like the ocean trousers.


----------



## Ley (Apr 17, 2011)

Gibby said:


> *I like trains.*


 
*squish.*


----------



## Thatch (Apr 17, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I like the ocean trousers.


 
I LIKE THE CLEAR BLUE CYAN SKY!


----------



## Azure (Apr 17, 2011)

IRON LION CYAN


----------



## Itakirie (Apr 18, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I like the ocean trousers.



Gibby, my irl friends will never forget you for that. *tosses them in the ocean so they can fuck it*

:V



Thatch said:


> I LIKE THE CLEAR BLUE CYAN SKY!



BILL NYE THE CYANCE GUY.


----------



## Ley (Apr 18, 2011)

*WHAT IS THIS I DON'T EVEN*

I LIKE WAFFLES.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Apr 18, 2011)

RAVE TIEMS!
UNCE! UNCE! UNCE! UNCE! UNCE! UNCE! UNCE! UNCE! UNCE!


----------



## Monster. (Apr 18, 2011)

WHY DOES THIS THREAD STILL EXIST


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 18, 2011)

I picked this font because it said "Trebuchet" and that is awesome.


----------



## Grendel (Apr 18, 2011)

This is terrible.
_*WONDERFUL*_


----------



## Deo (Apr 18, 2011)

What in the world have you people done to shit up my shit thread?
How is this possible?












Honestly it's pretty funny. Do continue.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 18, 2011)

The only "cyan" I know is on youtube.

And is ten times better than all the cyan members featured here.


----------



## Xegras (Apr 18, 2011)

Deo said:


> What in the world have you people done to shit up my shit thread?
> How is this possible?
> 
> 
> ...



By now you should know Deo its a scientific fact posting in a Deo thread gives you inches on the Ol' E-peen.


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 18, 2011)

Xegras said:


> By now you should know Deo its a scientific fact posting in a Deo thread gives you inches on the Ol' E-peen.


 
Like a certain popular pill, except it makes your vision cyan instead of blue as a side effect.


----------



## Deo (Apr 18, 2011)

My e-peen is now too big 
no one will touch me
foreveralone.jpg
THIS IS THE CYAN'S FAULT


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 18, 2011)

F*U*CK DA P*O*LI*C*E Yes, this is the worst post of all time. No I am not ashamed.


----------



## Monster. (Apr 18, 2011)

Deo said:


> My e-peen is now too big
> no one will touch me
> foreveralone.jpg
> THIS IS THE CYAN'S FAULT


Don't worry, Deo, I'll still touch your big *CYAN* e-peen.

I'll touch it all night long.
This is an awful post and I'm sorry.


----------



## Folgrimeo (Apr 18, 2011)

Itakirie said:


> BILL NYE THE CYANCE GUY.


If I could marry a comment, this would be it. And Bill's suit is already cyan, so... win. Bill! Bill! Bill! Bill! Bill!

Did you know Cyan's in your house right now? Next to your computer? It's true! Go to your printer, open it up... and there! There it is! The Cyan ink cartridge! All Cyan ink cartridges must be destroyed!
Then your printed-out photos will be more magenta and yellowish. That's always cool.


----------



## Azure (Apr 18, 2011)

This thread is pretty funny is you're baked.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 18, 2011)

Azure said:


> This thread is pretty funny is you're baked.


 
Or sleep-deprived, but yeah.


----------



## Itakirie (Apr 18, 2011)

Folgrimeo said:


> Did you know Cyan's in your house right now? Next to your computer? It's true! Go to your printer, open it up... and there! There it is! The Cyan ink cartridge! All Cyan ink cartridges must be destroyed!
> Then your printed-out photos will be more magenta and yellowish. That's always cool.



That once happened to me. All my papers came out pink and yellow and trippy.

ALL HAIL THE MIGHTY CYAN!
































GREEN IS ALSO GREAT.


----------



## Jw (Apr 18, 2011)

GUYS THIS THREAD IS SO BLATANTLY STUPID! WONDERFUL IT RESTORED MY FAITH IN FAF ILU BRO AND SIS


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 18, 2011)

Itakirie said:


> GREEN IS ALSO GREAT.



That is the sickliest green I've ever seen.  I think you need to give it some medicine to bring down the fever and put it to bed.


----------



## Artica (Apr 18, 2011)

Cyan furries gonna get ya


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 18, 2011)

kill my fuckign eyes right now
just rip them out and shit on them


thanks deo


----------



## lobosabio (Apr 18, 2011)

Damn.  Now I can't think of anything witty to say.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 18, 2011)

*Rainbow is best color.*


----------



## Wreth (Apr 19, 2011)

Cyan, is one of my favourite colours.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 19, 2011)

Pink
Blue
Red
Purple


----------



## Ley (Apr 19, 2011)

_*NO. NO NO NO.

RED. IS. THE SHIIIIIT.
*_


----------



## Azure (Apr 19, 2011)

Skift said:


> Pink
> Blue
> Red
> Purple


 This fucked with my head for a second.


----------



## Deo (Apr 19, 2011)

Clayton said:


> thanks deo


 You're welcome Clayby.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 19, 2011)

Azure said:


> This fucked with my head for a second.


 
I saw it as a visual test once. I was never the same.


----------



## Ley (Apr 19, 2011)

Skift said:


> Pink
> Blue
> Red
> Purple


 
OH WAIT WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## Azure (Apr 19, 2011)

Deo said:


> You're welcome Clayby.


 Clabia. It's a new sexual organ specific to Clayton.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 19, 2011)

Ley said:


> OH WAIT WHAT THE FUCK


 
Black and red!


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm more concerned about the conspiracy with the potato conglomerates threatening crabs.


----------



## Ley (Apr 19, 2011)

Skift said:


> Black and red!


 
You have no idea how much that hurts me. :c


----------



## Xegras (Apr 19, 2011)

Somebody hold my hand.



Term_the_Schmuck said:


> I'm more concerned about the conspiracy with the potato conglomerates threatening crabs.


 
Shoosh you're delicious


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 19, 2011)

Skift said:


> Pink
> Blue
> Red
> Purple


 
http://www2.b3ta.com/clickthecolour/


----------



## Littlerock (Apr 19, 2011)

Itakirie said:


> GREEN IS ALSO GREAT.


 *THESE GREENS ARE THE BEST GREENS.*
*THIS IS ALSO A BEAUTIFUL GREEN.*
*love me some nasty green~*


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 19, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> http://www2.b3ta.com/clickthecolour/


98
nice


----------



## Ley (Apr 19, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> http://www2.b3ta.com/clickthecolour/



FFFFFFFFFFFFAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWKKKKKKK YOOOOOOOOOOOU

my high score was a 3. /wrists.


----------



## Azure (Apr 19, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> *THESE GREENS ARE THE BEST GREENS.*
> *THIS IS ALSO A BEAUTIFUL GREEN.*
> *love me some nasty green~*


 These are all horrible examples of green.


----------



## Itakirie (Apr 19, 2011)

IF I COULD, I WOULD WEAR ONLY THIS COLOUR OF OBNOXIOUS GREEN IRL.


----------



## Kreevox (Apr 19, 2011)

*O**B**NOXIOUS COLORS AND FONTS*​


----------

